# Tusc. near Massilon



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone getting out with the warm weather around?


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

guess not!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I got out yesterday for about 2hrs, no bite but felt great getting out!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I might drive around a little tomorrow and see how it looks. I'll have a tod or two with me of course...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I went down to check a couple spots this morning, runnin pretty fast right now!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I havent checked lately but thinking of getting out. From what Ive read pike may be available to catch in the tusc. maybe ill try if its not frozen. driving during work ive passed it also down by new philly, and it was pretty high


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

On my way to fish a private lake this morning , I seen it was down pretty good at a spot I use to check.. I been keeping a eye on it up here in Massillon/Cana fulton area , I been waiting to get the kayak out..


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Warm temp today no one tested the river?


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Guess not... I really wanted to try it... had to work all day. Getting sick of 65 hour work weeks. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Funny I went down to new philly and tried a little but nothing

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

chrism1367 said:


> Funny I went down to new philly and tried a little but nothing
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 I wish I would of got out Sat. Where about do u put in & park down in Philly, If u don't mind me asking?Been wanting to get down that way in the kayak, with out kayak all the way down from Massillon!!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Same here... I want to try that stretch of the river out this year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Im not sure of where to put in your kayak I was on the bank. I got off exit 81 turned left go to first light take right by speedway and where it bends left there's a pull off on the right across from new philly motel. When I was walking back to my truck two cops were blocking my truck and as I got up there they sped off, like peeled out. Must have been looking for someone, but I guess its OK to park there.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Ready to put the waders on in drop the kayak in, was told some smallies where getting pulled in. Anybody else hear anything?


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

cant wait for this weather to break prolly going to head up to the lake lucern area we normally do pretty well, two weeks might have a 60 degree day, but im sure it will change, gotta love ohio


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

bassyakker said:


> Same here... I want to try that stretch of the river out this year.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yep, I would be interested as well. It appears we have a pretty descent number of smallie guys in this area and I for one am geting tired of floating solo. Let's try and get something happening here in the next month or so and take advantage of the spring bite.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm in... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in for sure! Sounds like a good time to me. I'm always look in for someone new to yak the river with, so keep me in mind.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Lets do this! Id love to be the majority instead of the cabrewers. They wouldnt know what to do if they saw 20 of us going up the river

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like I need to buy a kayak

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

chrism1367 said:


> Looks like I need to buy a kayak
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I think everybody should have at least one!!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

There's one for sale in my garage...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Was looking at the weather for the end of the week, might be able to sneak out Wed. Thur. or Friday get the yak wet for the first time this year!!!!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been looking at it too. I work till 5:30 all week but will almost definately get on the river Saturday...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

What yak do you have cast4life?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

bassyakker said:


> What yak do you have cast4life?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I just have a Aruba Waterqeast 10, looks like a Sundance nothing to crazy. I picked it up on a good deal last year this time . put some mods on it, I have a 14 foot Alumacraft that I'v always fished the lakes with, after getting that yak on the rivers last year fell in love.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

The river is running just over 200fps right now. Depending on the snow run off for the weekend this may be doable.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Just checked the weather temps for Saturday with a high of 36 I think I will wait.







I'll be ready when we get some warmer temps though.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I like your set up lotaluck , looking forward to floating to river with u sometime.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

If I can get numbers on my new slayer by Saturday I might try to get out a little Saturday if the wind aint blowing too bad. I can do mid 30's... you want to try a little float saturday cast4life?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

bassyakker said:


> If I can get numbers on my new slayer by Saturday I might try to get out a little Saturday if the wind aint blowing too bad. I can do mid 30's... you want to try a little float saturday cast4life?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You can get the sticker at the division of watercraft office on Arlington st across from Home Depot if you prefer that over the numbers. 
If you guys go have fun and be safe, keep me in mind when we get in the high 40's.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

bassyakker said:


> If I can get numbers on my new slayer by Saturday I might try to get out a little Saturday if the wind aint blowing too bad. I can do mid 30's... you want to try a little float saturday cast4life?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm down, keep me up dated on getting them numbers. I think I might try a little Thur. or Friday , but will see what the winds like. New yak I know your ready to get on the water.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Itching to get it on the water for sure. I'll let you know if I get it registered.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

lotaluck said:


> You can get the sticker at the division of watercraft office on Arlington st across from Home Depot if you prefer that over the numbers.
> If you guys go have fun and be safe, keep me in mind when we get in the high 40's.


I have numbers on my mariner but wanted to put the sticker on the slayer. Just talked to an ODNR buddy of mine and he said that watercraft office closes at 4:30. Might have to leave work early...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

seen two people in kayaks this afternoon on the river , didn't see if they where fishing are not. about broke my neck looking back to see.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Where were those guys at on the river? Massillon?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, Massillon. They where heading south to Navarre by 241.....


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice... I'm getting the registration tomorrow on the slayer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

That sounds good, hopefully we can get out!!!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

bassyakker said:


> Nice... I'm getting the registration tomorrow on the slayer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You find time to get them registrations, seen couple people out today in Massillon by Tremont brg.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yea sir. I got it done... you still up for a little floating this weekend?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep I'm in for a little float, can't wait to get in the yak!!!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you have a time and location preference?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

No, I'm game with anything time or location. I'll pm you my # you can give me a call.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Anybody been fishing in the Milq lately?


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Hit it up this evening no luck for me, but the bassyakker had some luck!!!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep... I heard some fellas were catching some pike so cast4life and I went down to the river to wet some lines. I wound up hooking into a huge carp with 6lb line. What a fight... unfortunately no kw points for this hog...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## peanutbutter (Sep 4, 2013)

That's awsome


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I&#8217;m going out for a while tonight. Went last Friday and got skunked. The river looked good and it felt good to be casting instead of sitting over a hole. I love ice fishing but after this winter I&#8217;m ready for some nicer weather.


----------



## murphy13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hit it up this past weekend didn't catch any fish however i did catch a nice shiny new chatterbait. Hooks were good on it and everything it was pretty awesome!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I've lost a few down there. You're welcome...lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

I went Saturday half the day and got skunked. I did see some wake from some fish bolting towards cover few times. I'm guessing carp. I must be really loud

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I had a few carp do the same to me the other day . 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

